# PetsMart Grooming



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

I took Bentley to the PetsMart groomers today and they totally sucked. they said they gave him a bath, but i give him better baths at home and in less time. plus when i bathe him he doesnt stink like he did at petsmart. so i complained about it and they offered to wash him again. so when i got there they were spraying him with cologne and they scooped his eyes. he still smelled like a dirty dog just covered up with cologne and my dad looked at him and he said "you know whats wrong with him? they washed him with dry shampoo" so i think they did too and then brushed him out. so i wont be going back there.. it was a waste of money. i dropped him off at 12:20 and didnt get him back until 6pm.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm sorry you had a bad experience today, and I don't blame you for not wanting to take him back there. While I'm sure there are exceptions, the Petsmart/Petco grooming places I've seen just don't look that good--the people they have working for them just don't seem to be very top notch. Just like I'd wouldn't take Perri to their chain vets, I wouldn't take him to their chain groomers either. I hope you can find a better groomer in your area. Interview them, and tell them you'd like to stay during Bentley's first visit to watch. As long as you think Bentley will behave with you there, they should have no problem with that. I wish you luck!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

before the "big chain groomer bashing" starts, i'd like to point out that bad groomers can show up in even the most hoity-toity exclusive shops, too. 
that said, i have always taken the buttercup to a petsmart (save for a brief stint after Groomer Michelle moved closer to her family..further from us lol and we then tried a new shop nearer to our home). yes, we totally LUCKED into finding a fantastic groomer....several times. Groomer Brenda has moved to a petsmart much further away (we still go!), but she *understands* long coated breeds and how they should look. of any of the times i've received a buttercup-with-an-unfortunate-hairdo....they've all been due to MY lack of "this is how i want her to look" LOL. *roll up the newspaper and smack self over head*
i'm sorry that your petsmart wasnt nearly as fabulous as our grooming experiences have been, i hope you find a groomer you like


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

PetSmart is the only place that Bucky and Sadie have ever gone to be groomed. They always smell clean - have never had them spray cologne on either one of them. The only time I have ever been uphappy with the grooming was when Bucky had to be shaved because of matting, and that wasn't their fault at all - they were just the one's who had to do the deed. I am sorry you had a bad experience there, but I promise, they aren't all that way. Both dogs always look good when I pick them up....


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie's first trip to the groomer was at Petsmart. I wanted her bathed, a "little trim", nails clipped, paw pads trimmed, and a little hygiene work. The groomer listened intently, looked at the pictures, and then gave her the basic short puppy cut and chopped off the hair on top her head. I agree it could have happened anywhere. In fact, the last two groomers I've taken her to for puppy cuts have not cut her body at all, saying, surely you didn't mean you wanted her cut short, her coat is too nice. Huh?? The big complaint I have against the Petsmart here, and it's probably a result of the hurricane, because it's the same at Petco...the turnover in groomers is constant and they are always short-staffed. It can take weeks to get an appointment even if you tell them you'll next appointment available. And, I would like to have the same groomer each time.

But, what really marked Petsmart off my list...I was shopping and heard this God awful screaming...it was the groomer working on a little poodle. The groomer had a pair of hemostats attached to the hair in the poodles ears and she was twisting and twisting the hemostats like I don't know what, but not like there was a little puppy at the other end. The groomer was just chatting away to another groomer. That puppy was screaming bloody murder. I stood there like an idiot outside the window speechless. Thank God someone else ran in to see what was going on and stopped it. It made me physicall ill. Again, is this Petsmart's fault? The groomer's fault? I know the pickings may be slim down here right now for groomers, but what criteria do they use when hiring?

Hope you find a groomer you like.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

My first groomimg experience was a bad one at Petsmart.
Then I took her to Petco, where I have followed the same groomer for 6 yrs.
Now the part I don't like that seems to have changed is they have "bathers" since they are so swamped cutting hair. 
The last time (I complained about this already on here) I took my Lhasa in, her ears stunk for weeks. I put oticalm in them and they have cleared up, she never itched them so I know they just did a crappy job.
So I now will skip the baths and do those here, then just have the groomer cut her.
What I am saying is I don't think it is the place either, just the person and finding one is hard!Good Luck.
Sorry your baby had a bad experience.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

The only thing that I don't like so far about the large chain groomers is that they tend to keep your dog for several hours. I found a privately owned place that will do Ollie start to finish in ONE HOUR--NO cage dryers per my request (hand dry only) and NO cage time at all, actually. They do a nice job. Even when he's a big boy I would not want him left at the groomer's for several hours. They also have several assistants there that help calm/distract/assist with grooming the dog so that one person doesn't have to have him in a football hold to get it done, lol. (puppies are wiggly)

I like PetSmart/Petco for quick touch-ups that I don't feel like doing myself like nails, etc. Note--and it's not that I can't do it myself, sometimes it's just easier to have someone else do it...

I'm sorry you had a bad experience! I'm sure one of these years and groomers I will encounter the same thing!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am a big Petsmart grooming fan...we've had good experiences with a few groomers at our local shop. I always ask for an "express" appointment, meaning the first one of the morning. That gives Groomer a chance to work from start to finish on V'doggie. She's usually out in around 1 to 1.5 hours. I've never, ever had to leave her more than 3 hours...and that's only because they lost power! I've tried local grooming salons, and honestly I prefer our Petsmart. Like anything...go where you are comfortable, be it a local salon, mobile groomer, or larger chain. Remember the grooming will only be as good as the groomer. We are fortunate that our groomer is also a Maltese owner and she totally understands how to clip them. BTW, we give her Marj bows as part of her tip!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I agree with AnnMarie, bad groomers are all over~ I dont care where you live.
I only go to PetSmart once in awhile like maybe to get his nails trimmed.
I haven't had him groomed, I am just sick of all the groomers, he never comes out like he is supposed to. So for now I just do it myself...
ANDREA~


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I think it's just trial and error with groomers. 

Benny goes to Petsmart only b/c my prior maltese, Bijou went. THe groomer there is actually the only groomer who I ever went to that could cut a maltese properly. Bijou used to get the poodle look all the time. It drove me crazy. I was hesitant at first to use Petsmart but it has been great for me. This Petsmart is in an affluent town so maybe that is one reason...I have seen a lot of high maintence dogs in there. Or maybe it's just that this groomer is good. At any rate...when we go I use the express grooming. He is in and out in like an hour - hour and a 1/2. It's less stressful. And before my Bijou passed, they recommended I do senior care...I would wash him at home and she would groom him while I waited so he wouldn't have extra senior stress.

All in all I have had great experiences with Petsmart. Thank goodness!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

It is funny how the same chain can give different service. As others have said - it's the groomer. Personally I've never gone to PetSmart mainly because my sister had a terrible experience taking her Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier. My sister asked if the groomer was experienced and was told yes. Did she know how to groom this breed? The answer was yes. Well, once my sister left evidently they switched groomers on her and a young, inexperienced groomer (young has nothing to do with it really, it's the inexperience) took over. When my sister arrived back her dog was shaved down, did not have the Wheaten beard and looked ridiculous. Months later she still didn't look right. Turns out the young groomer had a book open to a different breed. She didn't even know it was a Wheaten that she was grooming. My sister had always taken her dog to the breeder where she got her even though it was an hour drive. She decided to try a place closer to home. After her experience she went back to the breeder. Now her dog is very old (15) and doesn't get around very well. Thank God we have a niece who became a groomer. Young - yes; Experienced - yes. She's been grooming for 5 years now and she loves it. She comes to the senior dog and it is much better all around.

Sorry this is so long. I got a little carried away.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I like their prices at Petsmart and wish we were lucky enough to have one of the good grooming salons at ours, but no luck







I used them once and I had the same complaint, the smell going in was far better than the one coming out! The smell coming out was so bad..... kind of like wet dog............ and I didn't have time to have them redo right then. I just did the bath at home and said never again. It was not with Indy, we will not take him to any groomers in our area, we figure better a bit uneven







than bald or injured. We just do not have any groomers that I can trust with such a little guy. Also my husband has gone into our Petsmarts grooming salon to complain about the way they were treating the ones they were grooming at the time. They were very rough and one dog was hanging half off the table ! I have all the stuff and my hubby and I do Indy's grooming ourselves







Poor Littleman, but we love you so much, that's why we are doing it







Sure Mommy, that's what you always say just before it's time to do the grooming thing again


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

I had very bad experiences in Chattanooga with groomers of all stripes. There was a little hole in the wall shop up on Signal that was good. Since moving to Cleveland, however, I gave the Petco a try because my boss gets his poodles cut there and they look fantastic. Now, a good poodle cut doesn't guarantee a good Maltese cut by a long shot, but I've been very happy with the cuts I got there. I keep Nick cut pretty short so I don't know about longer cuts.

And, more importantly, when the groomer got him out of his cage he was playing with her and kissing her too, so I know she didn't upset him overmuch.








groomers who treat my little boy like a prince.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I think it must be store dependant. Ty goes to Petsmart in Ithaca, NY and they are WONDERFUL. They do a great job. We always use the same groomer and she loves Ty.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've never gone to a chain store for grooming. I've always used a local groomer, I've been very pleased with. I do however, know several who do go to Petsmart and are very happy with the service.

Heck, I'm happy as long as they don't cut my dogs' ears off, and superglue them back on


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Heck, I'm happy as long as they don't cut my dogs' ears off, and superglue them back on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know, after I saw that story I had my hubby hold Sparkey's ears up while I trimmed him. 

I think it is just the individual that does the grooming. I went to petco twice for nail trimming and boy what a difference between the two persons. once you find a nice person you should get their names and have them do it all the time. I forgot to get her name last time







before I used a groomer but didn't like the 6 hour wait idea and the fleas. so now I learned to groom him myself. I will still take him for nail clipping and stuff like that but that only takes 5 minutes


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

I have always taken Bailey to Petsmart - my groomer, Amanda, is one of my former students and takes special care of him. With our busy schedules, it helps me that they will puppy-sit him until I get out of school. 

I could not get an appt at PetSmart one time - the week before Easter last year. The whole family was coming over and he had to be pretty for them. I got an appt at Petco - and afterward I understood why they were nto booked. He looked awful. I - with my severely impaired sense of hair styling - could have done a better job with the blunt kiddie scissors!

I am a Petsmart fan. I started there for the same reason I use national stores for carpet, furniture, appliances - if something goes wrong there is a higher level to talk to! If you use a mom and pop store - you can talk to Mom or Pop and that is that.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

I know it wasnt petsmarts fault, it was the groomer, she was young and seemed to not know how to work the computer or the front desk part of it. but another groomer who came to look at bentley when i complained kind of acted like "well he smells like a dog?" and i told her "i give him baths at home and he NEVER smells like that and he looks better" and she told me that no matter what his hair is going to have that little curl, and i was like duh i think i know my own dog. but the manager came in and smelled him and said he didnt smell good and needed a bath. but i will do my baths at home, i just took him there to get his feet trimmed and nails cut anyway.. i have a groomer i go to that does a good job and they only charge $10 but they are over 30 minutes away so whenever im over that way i take him.. so maybe i should have waited!


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

I took chester to the petsmart in the city my boyfriend lives in and they did a fabulous job on him.. someone mentioned above that their petsmart was in an upperclass city and dealt with lots of cute little spoiled dogs (probably some not so cute spoiled dog OWNERS too







) thennn, I took him to the petco in my city and they shaved him down. All over, he looked naked. I had a scrawny pink dog. It was horrible, I nearly cried. Same thing happened to a friend of mine that took her malti-poo to petco, they shaved her body and head, but left her legs long...







not cute. I have found better local groomers. Its just a trial and error process I suppose. Good luck finding a good one!


----------



## sugar818 (Nov 6, 2006)

I was very leery of using Petsmart for Sugars haircut. I had always taken her to a locally owned shop, and I loved them. They always cut her hair the exact way I wanted it. Then I moved, and that groomer was just too far away for me. I found one in a local magazine that was voted "best in town." I made an appointment and she got her hair cut. When I got Sugar home, I noticed she wouldnt put one of her paws on the floor when she was walking. I flipped her over to have a look at her paw and I saw knicks all over her belly. THEN I noticed when I was taking her leash on and off she would yelp like it hurt. I lifted up her ear and she had dried blood and a large scratch on the inside of her ear. Ive never felt like such a terrible mommy. I called the groomer and demanded my money back, and told them what happened. She refunded me half of the amount citing "she DID get her hair cut." 

Since then, she has gone to Petsmart, where I find they have done a wonderful job. And you better believe I bad mouth that other place whenever I get the chance.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I hate covered up stink with perfume, smells worse then the stink itself.







So sorry.


----------

